# 2006 Brute Force 750I 4x4 setup



## cilkman (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm wondering what setup would work well with my newly acquired Brute Force??
What size blade, winch, etc. ?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

cilkman;929533 said:


> I'm wondering what setup would work well with my newly acquired Brute Force??
> What size blade, winch, etc. ?? Thanks in advance.


That's a pretty loaded question....

How much snow do you get a year?
Normally 2 big storms, or several small storms?
What type of area will you be plowing (driveways, sidewalks)?
What is the size of the area (4-Cars, Long and Narrow)?
Where do you intend to push the snow (To the sides, into a pile)?
Is being able to take the plow off quick a perk?

As for the winch, will you be using it for other activities (such as getting yourself out of that mud hole)?

I myself have a 2005 Brute Force 750. I recently purchased the new Front Mount Provantage system through Warn. I got the 60" straight blade as my driveway is relatively short but wide. I also can only push the snow to one side due to a retaining wall, which forces me to make a pile in order to keep my driveway from shrinking as winter moves on.

I plow my driveway at a slow speed due to its short length and often have to move the snow around quite a bit, those are the reasons I chose to get the straight blade.


----------

